# Jus got a Samick SKB 50 Recurve (45#@28") and I have no idea how to set it up.



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone know what the brace should be? 

since theres no shelf, how do you set the nock height? Would I first get a comfortable grip on the riser and let the Bow Square sit on my bow hand? Would 5/8 from the center be a good starting point? Should I use a Stick-On Arrow Rest?

the bow came with a Dacron B50 string, but can this bow handle Fastflite strings?

what does the term "stacking" mean? 

I have a dz new full length Bullseye Premium 100 Carbon Arrow Shafts (6.85gr, 500 spine). The person that I got these arrows from said that it can be used with bows 30-45 lbs. I haven’t been able to confirm this and cant find any info on these arrows so I was going to cut them down for my kids. If anyone has more info on these arrows please chime in. Anyway, since the actual draw weight on this bow at 28 came in at 40#s I was thinking of using these arrows. What point weight should I use if these arrows are cut to 29”?

All the help I can get will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I think SKB weight is measured @30"?

No stick-on rests, arrow rests on your bowhand.

Search for "mounted archery", "korean arhcery" or "horsebow", and you see how it is supposed to use...


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I have the Mind 50, same bow with the addition of carbon. The Mind 50 came with a small rubber grip, which I installed using a silicone adhesive. Then, I wrapped the grip area using the same wrap used for tennis rackets; starting at the bottom of the grip and working my way to the top of the grip. As I approached the top of the grip, I inserted a very small portion of a wood shim - which was previously cut and sanded to fit seamlessly as a small shelf. The completed wrap securely holds the shelf in place; it's not much of a shelf, but allows for proper string nock measurement (¼" above center) and consistent arrow placement. Using the Fast Flight string it came with, I have the brace height set at 8". I have a very old Bear longbow that has no shelf cut in, but has a small plastic shim that is held securely by the original handle wrap. Hope this helps.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

You may want to consider a bow glove. I bought the suede version of the Hawkwood Bow Glove by Ravenswood Leather from 3 Rivers Archery and used it enough it began to fray so bought a matched pair from the maker:

http://www.ravenswoodleather.net/shop/store/index.php?p=product&id=398&parent=24

But still waiting on a chance to get to the range and try out my new Kaya.

Interestingly, I'm regretting not buying a Samick Mind 50 from Trad Tech Archery --- price went up quite a bit from the $139.99 they were last year.

This site indicates 15--35 lbs. for your arrows:

http://www.blazervane.com/category-s/152.htm

and warns ``This shaft size will handle up to an 35 lb bow.''

I used an arrow marked for up to 30/35# in my first red oak board bow (54# @ 29") and before the bow broke, one of the arrows splintered along its center --- which could have been disastrous. I've since replaced all such and would urge you not to be stupid like I was.

If you don't have the rubber grip which usually comes w/ the bow easy enough to make one of leather --- there's at least one discussion board w/ a description of doing so that I once read but can't find now.

Have you considered a thumb ring? I'm still debating cutting up an old billiard ball to make one...

Let us know how it goes!

William


----------



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome AT'ERS, thanks for the info. 

SoCalArcher thanks for the great shim idea. I dont have Samick grip but I think I can just use the wrap over the shim. 

WillAdams thanks for the info on the Bullseye shafts. do you know who manufactures the arrows? This is the same guy that i purchased the shafts from. His ebay site say that the arrows can be used with bows 30-45#s but on his website it says 15-35#s. Tried emailing him but no response.


----------

